# Organised golf in Penang



## surfinglife (Sep 17, 2010)

I currently live in Pattaya, Thailand. Definitely a golfer's paradise with 20-odd world-class courses within an hour's drive and perfect golfing weather most of the time. There are several expat golf societies operating mainly from the popular bars which negotiate discounted green fees with the courses and organise golf outings / competitions 3-4 times a week. A great way to play cheap golf and meet like-minded people. I've been trawling through the Penang expat forum and internet in general to find info on similar arrangements in Penang but have drawn a blank. I'm thinking about moving to Penang for a few months in 2011 to compare it to Pattaya and help me make a decision on whether to stay put or eventually move to Malaysia. 
Are there any Penang golfers out there who could shed some light for me on the Penang organised golfing topic? Thanks!


----------

